# Michigan Bound



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

A couple friends and I will be headed North the weekend of the 6th. Have a few lakes we are looking at. Need to get away with the guys for a guy only weekend. If anyone wants to join in let me know. The caravan of Ice Gear is growing and we all need to drill some holes. Ice is good condition and is only getting thicker.....


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Where Ya headed?


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

You got any details??


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

4-5 nice lakes above Lansing. About 4 and half hours from Cleveland. Good ice and building. 

2-3 smaller lakes above Ann Arbor. A little over 3 hours. Decent ice now, and building. 

Time will tell, like to keep the travel to a minimum. But also willing to drive to get on the ice. Forecast has our area getting a blast around the 30th. If that happens, and it looks good, we may have our own ice in Ohio. Pretty hard to plan around ice either way. Plan is set to head out Friday evening I believe the 4th. Grabbing a cheap room and hitting it hard Saturday. Possibility of checking out another lake for the evening bite. Myself and others plan on rooming up again Saturday night and hitting yet a third lake for a half day, or if fishing is good Saturday, just hitting the better of the two from Saturday. Most lakes I've checked hold good gill,crappie,perch, with walleye and northerns mixed in. It will be a new Lake, and it make take some time to figure it out. But it will be good to get on some ice, shake some rust off, and a good way to start off the year.
Looking for other input. Again, might not need to travel. But if things don't look any good come the first of Jan. here in Ohio. Plans will be set in stone for a road trip. Kinda last minute, but that's Mother Nature.
Ill put a list of Lakes in mind tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

I'll run this by my Partner, you know I'm in for something like that, any chances on gettin your hands on a power auger, I mean I'm an AARP member LOL will be lookin for the post on locations, , BTW MFC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

this one really has me thinking.. im trying to get a friend to go also let us know on locations and we may be in..


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

I have now officially nominated REELMANLY's room as the OGF KITCHEN. All fish cleaning, gut removal, pan frying, oven baking, and grilling will be done here!!!
Thanks Man!!!! Oh, since your an AARP guy, then I now nominate you as the OGF hotel discount provider!!! WOW another great contribution to our cause!! 
Hey Thanks again Man.... As far as the gas auger, no need!! Bring some of that spiked apple cider, I'll feed it to my buddy, followed by me telling him his ex- has followed our caravan and she is now attempting to get on the ice. At that point just hand him your auger and he'll drill holes faster then any gas auger made. He's the official OGF hole popper!!! Boy, it's starting to look like my trip is getting easier all of a sudden... 

Almost forgot-- MFC to you to!! Bro, don't forget your apron!! now if I can only find that wig!!!


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Heading up that way today. I will let you know what I find.


----------



## lumpyman (Sep 11, 2007)

a good website for michigan lakes and the ice bite is ice shanty.com the irish hills post is a good one good luck also you can go on mdnr website good lake maps site to figure out where the lakes are by county good luck lumpyman


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

you know i'm in smallie!


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Got out on a small lake near Brooklyn MI. Ice was a good 5-6 inches of good stuff and an inch or two of white stuff.

Fishin wa slow, but marked a bunch of fish. Saw a few brave folks on Wamplers and a few select other lakes in the area. Good ice is around, you just have to look for it. Trust your spud not reports.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i did some research and found lake van etten,cedar,and houghton lakes are doing well for perch and walleye with decent ice.. sounds like im a for sure thing as long as my friend dont back out..


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

houghton has 8 inches


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for the report Hoosier! Wamplers was one that keeps popping up. Followed by surrounding lakes, Devil, Sand. These lakes are a close run for most of us. Within 3 hours of Cleveland. I have researched Houghton and Higgins, along with Cadillac and a few others. The drive time to Houghton and Higgins is in the 6 hours range from Cleveland... Personally, I'd like to keep the drive to a minimum, but also being able to hit good water and biting fish.... Now the weather and ice looks good for most of Michigan, question is, will Ohio have ice by then, if forecasts are right for once, then maybe a few smaller lakes will have ice.. The likes of Mosq. Ladue and some other will need more time---I assume..
So here it is. If no good ice here, we hit the road. Now the main question, WHERE, I myself am up for a Houghton,Higgins trip. But others coming from further South of me, Columbus, Zanesville,sp, or elsewhere are adding more time to the trip, both ways. So my Question stands, How far are you willing to travel?? And at what cost? If I knew or have been that far North, my decision would be easier! I'd know if the extra miles are worth the time and money in travel....Like to have a happy medium for all....I'm the crazy one and would travel to the North Pole if need be... but if there's ice closer, it may be the best bet.... This trip is kinda a mixture of, fun, vacation, a get away, and good laughs. As long as I'm on ice, on a decent lake, away from the house, and with old and new friends, what more can I ask for..... For anyone that has seen on iceshanty.com there was a post of a guy that was given info on a private lake in Cassopolis... A lady is allowing guys to fish this 30 acre lake for donations...It's supposed to be loaded with big gills, and crappie, with whatever else...I received the info and have emailed this lady... Thought it might be worth a look see, get 6-8 guys on a private lake at low costs...no pressure, good ice, and good fish... I'm sure lodging is close and other lakes in the area...Could be a one day deal.... Anyways, lets here some more input...
As it stands now, I have 4 for sure, 2 pretty sure, and it looks like maybe 3-4 other possibles... Let's keep the post open and see where we stand on Sunday.. Again, feel free to give your 2 cents!


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I can be at the Ohio/Michingan border in 1-1/2 hours


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i missed the dates my dad found a loge on houghton for 40 something? a night right on the water we want to go up but when????????/


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm 99% sure we are planning on going up the weekend of the 5th (next weekend)


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i was planning the same weekend.. i was thinkin of taking fri off and leave early am get a room and hit the ice in the afternoon. houghton was the place im more leaning towards its 5 1/2 hours for me from streetsboro.i fished last year in the western u.p and had the worst luck ever.Im good to go where ever so let the party speak!!! whats the name on the lodge fishingful?


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

this might be doable for me. wouldn't mind carpooling. I've got a clam guide an a jiffy ledgend 10in. hole cutting beast to add. to the frey.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I've got a ext cab chevy Z71 I have no problem carpooling some folks up there if anyone is somewhat near the logan county area or on the way up. 

i've got a trap guide pro and a cheap underwater camera if needed. 

i'll at least be taking a 1/2 day vacation that day if not take the whole day off. will kind of depend on when the bulk of the clan is planning on going up


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Anyone heading up from Columbus?


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

walleye guy !!! were leaving fri morning if u wanna catch a ride with us we can pick u up on the way. so far only 2 of us with a trailer for the shantys


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Brett Do you want me to bring my Otter sled? (the one we used for deer)


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

thats more u have to drag buddy .. ill have everything in my shanty.. ill bring some milk crates that strap on the top of the big boy for u. if u come with zpyles u guys can share that shanty its a 4 man frabill.. 10 inches of ice and the walleye are bitting.. i might go sit in the shanty tomorrow in garage just to pretend its next fri ..lol


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

How about the 4 wheeler so we don't need to drag anything? I don't know what Z is driving( assuming a truck) but I have that small trailer to put the quad on.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

that 4wheeler had enough trouble going through the leaves let alone the snow.. it should only be a 50 yard drag but its up to him


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

I forgot to tell you. I just found out the other day that it has lockers, So I was running around down there without them engaged. lol


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey BigChessie, you get my pm?

I drive a Chevy Z71 ext cab. 

if we pulling a trailer, i have the standard Chevy 5 wire round plug and also a pigtail for a 4 wire flat.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Found your email in the spam box. lol Looks like all we need to do is just show up to put the fish in the cooler. lol


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

sent ya another one


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Gottcha back Z

Bret- Sorry about spanking ya last night on Halo, hope there is no hard feelings. lol


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

haha yeah i had 28 kills to your 2


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

i take it noone else is going.. our bus is leaving 5 am fri and were staying at the super 8 on houghton lake.. if your going up pm me and ill send ya my number to hook up on the ice


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

i'm out due to work, maybe next time. 
leadcorebean, thanks for the offer.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

How did the trip go? 
Geowol


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

well the trip was fun other than the bait shops lie like no tomorrow .. we ened up at 3 differnt lakes with 1 walleye and 2 pike and maybe 150 perch with 12 being keepers.. i hate michigan we talked to the locals and they said o u should have been last week.. well i have another trip to saginaw in 2 weeks got some good info on that place so we will see.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Go Blue!!!!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Know how that should've been here yesterday goes 
At least you got some time on the ice

Hope this weather doesn't take all the ice off up there 
I'm planning a trip to Rose lake soon
Geowol


----------

